
Shell foresaw climate dangers in 1988 - ericzawo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2018/04/05/documents-show-shell-foresaw-climate-change-three-decades-ago-and-knew-how-big-its-own-contribution-was/
======
zw123456
I remember when I was an under-grad back in 1978 and a friend of mine who was
sort of a tree-hugging, Birkenstock wearing hippie sort of guy (but always had
nice weed) told me about this idea of global warming and I thought at the time
he was, well, high, but so was I, to be honest. But it was a long time ago. I
wish I could find him and say, dude... you were waaaaaay ahead of your time.

